# Getting excited, any Tuggers at Fairmont 7-4 on



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jun 28, 2008)

Our first trip to the BC rockies, we'll be at Fairmonth Mountainside. If any Tuggers will be around it would be nice to meet and say hi.
Liz


----------



## Dori (Jun 28, 2008)

Liz have a wonderful time.  BC is very beautiful, and the people are nice and friendly.

Dori


----------



## talkamotta (Jul 2, 2008)

I will be up there beginning the week of July 13th, we are staying at Fairmont Riverview.  If you get a chance, it would be nice to meet up with a fellow tugger.  
LouAnn C.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jul 2, 2008)

Unfortunately, we are leaving on the 11th.
Liz


----------



## talkamotta (Jul 4, 2008)

Thats what I figured, we would just miss you.  

If you get a change post what you did or pm me.  I, too, have never been to that part of Canada.  Im very excited.  Spending this weekend just getting my house in order.  We will be leaving SLC on the 12th but will break the long drive and spend a day in MT.  

Have fun.....


----------



## Tacoma (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi Liz I have a place at the lake about 15 minutes from Mountainside. It's a super old trailer but it's still a great way to enjoy the summers since I teach.  If you tell me the last name you're checked in under I could try and meet up if you want. I make a great strawberry margarita if you make it to my place. Is it just adults or do you have kids? My Mom's visiting this month so won't be back at the lake until probably Tuesday since we're going to Spruce Meadows to watch horse jumping and then might go to the Stampede.  I sent the kids last night and Mom has been before so we may not go.  I know I won't go SUnday since thatis usually the busiest day of the Stampede.

Joan


----------

